
Joe Biden's 1988 Presidential Campaign - Khelavaster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden_1988_presidential_campaign
======
PaulHoule
Had Biden won the primary he would have run head long into G.H.W. Bush at the
top of this game. I don't think he would have done any better than Mike
Dukakis in the end.

